# best winter work clothes



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

hi all im moving to winnipeg from ireland to start work as glazier in december and need to know what work wear to buy for outside as will be working outside most of the time, any glaziers or outside workers can point me in right direction as dont want to spend money on work clothes and find out im too warm or cold to work in .davy


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Wait until you are here, as work clothes will be both a) appropriate and b) cheaper.

I like Carthartt and buy it at Marks Work Warehouse.

In Winnipeg in January, I don't think there's such a thing as too warm!


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

what i meant with too warm is don't want to be sweating like a pig when working but somebody did say there laid back here so maybe don't need to sweat


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Check out Marks Work Warehouse, they got lots of items like insulated/water resistant blue jeans, fleece lined hoodies which arent to bulky but keep you warm to well into the negatives.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

HEY how are you getting on here,we are from wexford and living in Estevan.More than welcome to call for a chat if you are ever near by.Best of luck


----------



## daveymc31 (Oct 14, 2012)

[getting on ok im finding it to understand the way they work here if there doing something wrong or you know a easier way to do it they dont want to know ,there not great at managing hours ,maybe im a work a holic ,a well im getting used to this chill out after 16 years running my own business at home im due a rest .how are ye getting on.my number is 2048817872 if you want to chat....


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

yeah they are lazy alright.what u working at


----------

